# gewagtes Tourchen am Sonntag



## Froschel (13. Februar 2004)

da sich nun meine Bremse wieder an ihrem gewohnten Platz befindet, hab ich mir gedacht man könnte am Sonntag mal eine beherzte Testtour starten, welche in gar äußerst garstigem Gelände stattfinden sollte.
Das allseits gefürchtete Teufelsloch, welches schon den ein oder anderen Reiter verschluckt hat, soll nun endgültig entmystifiziert werden. 
Testmaterial steht zu haufe zur verfügung:
Fez`s Z150, Shiver DC
Wooly`s(M.Thiel) 180mm-Bomber
Thorsten`s nagelneues Jekill
und noch vieles mehr

also es gibt noch viel zu testen.....packen wir`s an


----------



## fez (13. Februar 2004)

aber ich befürchte da oben liegt zuviel Schnee.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (13. Februar 2004)

daran hab ich ja gar nicht gedacht......
Dann bleibt ja wieder "nur" ne Freeridetour in Bad Dürkheim übrig


----------



## fez (13. Februar 2004)

Überlegung wert.

Andererseits: man könnte die Teufelsmühle ja unter dem Aspekt "Abenteuer" angehen... 
Fragen wir doch unseren Korrespondenten vor Ort:
Hallo Marcus Thiel, können Sie uns hören ? Wie sieht es denn momentan aus bei Ihnen im Krisengebiet dort oben ? Hatten Sie eine ruhige Nacht ?


----------



## ThorstenS (13. Februar 2004)

Hi Leute,

wäre mal ganz in meinem Sinne von KA aus zu starten, ohne vorher gross mit'm Auto 'rumzugurken. (Ich hoffe, ihr habt auch gemeint, von KA aus mit'm Bike zu starten). 
Und den Abenteueraspekt find' ich auch gut ! Sehr gut sogar !

Greetz

ThorstenS


----------



## fez (13. Februar 2004)

das Befahren des Graf-Rhena-Weges mit dem Fahrrad zählt nach Ansicht des DFJM (Dictionary for joyful mountainbiking) wörtlich: " zu den langweiligsten Tätigkeiten der Welt nach dem zählen von im Dreck liegenden Linsen und dem Lesen des Pekinger Telefonbuches"

...

Aber in 25 Minütchen ist man schliesslich in Bad Herrenalb, zur Not auch mit der Bahn


----------



## Froschel (13. Februar 2004)

ThorstenS schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> wäre mal ganz in meinem Sinne von KA aus zu starten, ohne vorher gross mit'm Auto 'rumzugurken. (Ich hoffe, ihr habt auch gemeint, von KA aus mit'm Bike zu starten).
> Und den Abenteueraspekt find' ich auch gut ! Sehr gut sogar !
> ...


ähhmm.....reusper....eigentlich mit dem Auto dort hin, wird sonst ne Streßtour ohne Spaßfaktor. Und Abenteur ist dann nur, den umsichschlagenden Rentnern mit Wanderstock, an der Alb auszuweichen....


----------



## ThorstenS (13. Februar 2004)

... den GR-Weg find' ich auch nicht gut, ist aber auch nicht die einzige Möglichkeit. Ich fahre immer über Ettlingen - Schluttenbach - Freiolsheim - Bernstein - Käppele. Jajaja - Waldautobahn ich weiss ...
Bin ja aber anpassungsfähig ... Bahn wär' doch auch was, da ikönnten wir mit 5 Leuten und 5 Bikes eine komplette Strombüchse füllen.

Thorsten


----------



## Wooly (13. Februar 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Marcus Thiel, können Sie uns hören ? Wie sieht es denn momentan aus bei Ihnen im Krisengebiet dort oben ? Hatten Sie eine ruhige Nacht ?



.. zwitscher ... hallo Basislager Karlsru ... fiiiiieep ... alles ruhig hier oben .. knortzz ... allerdings noch ordentlich Schnee ... bip bip bip ... werde heute mittag mal mein Snowmobil nehmen und die Lage an Battert & Merkur erkunden ... fattzzzztt ... vielleicht gehen die Schneemassen ja auch noch zurück bis Sonntag ... over ... schrrrrrrfrrzzz


----------



## fez (13. Februar 2004)

möchte ich an unsere recht unangenehmen Erfahrungen mit Altschnee am  Mahlberg erinnern.


----------



## fez (13. Februar 2004)

das Gefühl es verdichtet sich in Richtung Bad Dürkheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (13. Februar 2004)

Marcus Thiel schrieb:
			
		

> .. zwitscher ... hallo Basislager Karlsru ... fiiiiieep ... alles ruhig hier oben .. knortzz ... allerdings noch ordentlich Schnee ... bip bip bip ... werde heute mittag mal mein Snowmobil nehmen und die Lage an Battert & Merkur erkunden ... fattzzzztt ... vielleicht gehen die Schneemassen ja auch noch zurück bis Sonntag ... over ... schrrrrrrfrrzzz


----------



## Froschel (13. Februar 2004)

übrigens......Armin`s Hand ist wieder zusammengepuzzlet, hat insgesammt 5 Teilchen gegeben und an denen haben sie 3 Stunden rumgepuzzelt.
Bier und Zigaretten kann er aber schon wieder heben.


----------



## Wooly (13. Februar 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> .
> Bier und Zigaretten kann er aber schon wieder heben.



Na ist doch schon mal was !!! Sag ihm mal viele Grüße.


----------



## Triple F (13. Februar 2004)

Für die ganzen harten Biker, die sich einer Doppelbelastung nicht entziehen wollen, biete ich mich für den SA an....


Desweiteren werde ich wohl heute gegen Nachmittag ein Stündchen am Shorle sein...


----------



## Froschel (13. Februar 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> aber ich befürchte da oben liegt zuviel Schnee.....


oder wir machen`s  so....


----------



## fez (13. Februar 2004)

11 Uhr - schaffen wir das ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (13. Februar 2004)

.. Knarz knirz ... einszwei ... einszwei ... hört mich jemand ... da ich hier im Lager II eigeschlossen bin ... farz ... und eh Samstag & Montag bis ca. 11 Uhr den Schlafsack hüten muß ... pääähht ... wäre ich bei einem Frühstart prinzipiell dabei ... schnorzel .. würde auch echten Jak-Kaffee mitbringen ... firp ... Expeditionsleiter Froschl wie sieht es aus ... mööppp ... gehe jetzt trotzdem mal mit dem Lawinenhund eine Runde die Schneelage checken .. röchel .. frzzzzzz bsssssssssssssssssssssss...........


----------



## fez (13. Februar 2004)

Vorschlag unseres tibetischen Korrespondenten findet auch meinen ausdrücklichen Beifall !


----------



## Wooly (13. Februar 2004)

habe gerade übrigens angefangen, mal alle Northern Lights Photos zusammenzufassen und zu sichten, mein Gott, war das nicht ein geiler Sommer :


----------



## Der Schwimmer (13. Februar 2004)

Cool, 

Markus, sag mal, sind die Kippen auf der Seite von Dir?
An deine Currywurst kann ich mich noch gut erinnern. Die geräucherte Forelle war jedenfalls sehr lecker. 

Sonntag werde ich mir noch überlegen...
Gibt's unterwegs was schmackhaftes? Muss ja meinem Ruf gerecht werden. 

Gruß
Der Schwimmer


----------



## Wooly (13. Februar 2004)

Der Schwimmer schrieb:
			
		

> Cool,
> Markus, sag mal, sind die Kippen auf der Seite von Dir?
> An deine Currywurst kann ich mich noch gut erinnern. Die geräucherte Forelle war jedenfalls sehr lecker.
> Sonntag werde ich mir noch überlegen...
> ...



Neee Malben hab ich nie geraucht, aber die Currywurst war leeeeecker ... falls du mitfährts, es gibt einige nette Wanderhütten in der Pfalz, der Fez braucht ja auch immer sein Leberknödelbetankung.


----------



## Wooly (13. Februar 2004)

ach übrigens, da liegt noch ne ganze Menge Schnee da draußen, ich denke an der Teufelmühle versaufen wir im Sulz, falls es morgen nicht ordentlich taut. Mal sehen. Aber wer sacht den was gegen die Pfalz


----------



## Liwi (13. Februar 2004)

Der Schwimmer schrieb:
			
		

> Cool,
> 
> Markus, sag mal, sind die Kippen auf der Seite von Dir?
> An deine Currywurst kann ich mich noch gut erinnern. Die geräucherte Forelle war jedenfalls sehr lecker.
> ...




@Schwimmer
Ich hätte da noch etwas Rostschutzfarbe im Keller , Alu rostet zwar nicht aber oxidiert , wäre dass nicht eine Alternative zur sich entfernenden Beschichtung ? : - )))


----------



## Wooly (13. Februar 2004)

... da hab ich noch was vergessen:

1. Bernhard, sagst du dem Herren Armin das ich noch seinen Helm habe (MET), ich bringe ihn dir Sonntag mit.

2. Muß ich Abbitte leisten, nachdem ich heute mal wieder in einer verschneiten Steilstufe nicht rechtzeitig aus den Pedalen kam, ok ok ich habe mir noch heute Abend Plattformpedale bestellt, ihr habt ja recht !!!


----------



## Wooly (14. Februar 2004)

und da die Pfalz-Hüpferconnection unter Han ja anscheinend auch später losfährt, könnten wir ja vielleicht doch erst um 10 los .... winsel


----------



## Froschel (14. Februar 2004)

ich denke, damit alles recht entspannt wird sollten wir bei MannMob um 9.30 los. Dann können wir uns bei der Auffahrt noch etwas einspringen   
Das wird Groovie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Liwi (14. Februar 2004)

Moin !

........verfolge nun schon seit gestern Euere Threadingenskirchens und bin leider noch immer unkundig wo es eigentlich hingeht ?
Würde mich evtl. auch anschliessen .


----------



## Froschel (14. Februar 2004)

Liwi schrieb:
			
		

> Moin !
> 
> ........verfolge nun schon seit gestern Euere Threadingenskirchens und bin leider noch immer unkundig wo es eigentlich hingeht ?
> Würde mich evtl. auch anschliessen .



soweit ich weiß geht`s morgen in die Pfalz nach Bad Dürkheim Bismarkturm usw. Nett Touren, Hüpfen, Weizenradler und Leberknödel verschwinden lasse. 
Treffpunkt siehe oben. Sind natürlich alle herzlich dazu eingeladen, nix Privatveranstalung.
Gruß Froschel


----------



## Liwi (14. Februar 2004)

Ähhhhh.........wie hüpfen ?
Freeride light ?


----------



## Wooly (14. Februar 2004)

Liwi schrieb:
			
		

> Ähhhhh.........wie hüpfen ?
> Freeride light ?



najawiesollmerdesjetzalsoichversuchsmal ... also wir düsen so die Trails herauf und herunter und tarnen uns aös ganz normale Tourer, und wenn wir ne nette Stelle finden hüpfen wir da auch mal runter. Jeder ist willkommen mitzufahren, und wer nicht hüpfen will hüpft halt nicht.

Und wenn du mitgehst dann überrede doch den Herrn Schwimmer auch noch gleich mitzugehen, ich hab den Kerl so ewig nicht mehr gesehen.


----------



## Froschel (14. Februar 2004)

Hab grad vom Han erfahren, daß die erst so um 12 Uhrchen auf dem Pissmarkturm sind, da können wir dann doch um 10 Uhr losfahren, und trotzdem gemütlich grooven.


----------



## Liwi (14. Februar 2004)

hmmmmmmm........dann wäre ja nur noch die Frage des Biketransportes und die Dauer des Palztrips ( nein muss nicht Minutengenau sein ) zu klären.
Nur um sicher zu gehen , dass ich mich später nicht im Krankenhaus wiederfinde um mein Sauerstoffdefizit auszugleichen !!
Wahrscheinlich seits Ihr alle so ausgehungerte 55 Kilo Biker , gell !
Die mit dem Dura Ace Ritzelpaket 11-21 , stimmts ?


----------



## fez (14. Februar 2004)

Bei den Touren mit den Northernlights ist immer eine optimal ausgeformte Grundlagenausdauer, Laktatwerte von mind. 220 und ein Hämoglobinkoeffizient von mindestens 63 von Nöten . Dein Rad sollte nach Möglichkeit nicht mehr als 10 kg wiegen. Besser wären < 9 kg. Wenn Du über Weihnachten ungefähr 10.000 km auf der Rolle gefahren bist kann eigentlich garnichts schief gehen. Ach ja - Eine Profi-Lizenz macht sich natürlich auch nicht schlecht. 
Nicht vergessen: Bikes mit einer Lenkerbreite von > 530 mm sind nicht zugelassen!


Achtung: alle hier getroffenen Aussagen sind völlig falsch und entsprechen nicht im Geringsten unserem realen Fahrstil. Dieser ist nämlich enspannt und auf ein möglichst gute Verhältniss von Fahrstrecke zu Fahrspass ausgelegt.
Grosse Autos sind auch 2 da - also kommen alle mit die mitwollen...

Dauer des Pfalztrips: ich sage meiner Frau immer " so zwischen 16.00 und 17.00 sind wir wieder da...." Sie weiss dann genau - es wird mindestens 18.00 Uhr, früher kommt der Dackel nicht zurück.... Manchmal aber gibts zwei Fraktionen, Frühheimfaherer und Pfalz-Leberknöfel-Esser.


----------



## Wooly (14. Februar 2004)

ich weiß jetzt aber meinen Hämaglobinkoeffizienten gar nicht, hoffe ja ich werde zugelassen ...  ... was die Zeiten angeht, meistens sind wir erst so gegen 5-6 Uhr abends wieder in Karlsruhe wg ausgiebig Weizenradler & Leberklöße, wer früher daheim sein will fährt lieber mit dem eigenen Auto hinterher und dann früher nach Hause.


----------



## Wooly (15. Februar 2004)

also dann bis morgen um 10 Uhr am Man Mobilia Parkplatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han (15. Februar 2004)

freuen sich schon auf euch


----------



## ThorstenS (15. Februar 2004)

Hi Leute,

kann morgen leider erst nachmittags biken !
Wünsche euch viel Spass, sturz- und knochenverlustarme Tracks.

Greetz

ThorstenS


----------



## Froschel (15. Februar 2004)

@Wooly: und vergiß nicht dein Speicherkarte deiner Digicam


----------



## Wooly (15. Februar 2004)

ja Pappa .. bis gleich


----------



## Wooly (15. Februar 2004)

es war mal wieder eine exorbitant geile Tour, Schande über alle die zuhause geblieben sind und nochmals viele Grüße an alle, so eine wunderbare Bikervermehrung gibt es nicht einmal in der Bibel ... Tourenbericht bitte Herr Pfalzwart


----------



## Froschel (15. Februar 2004)

so nun ist es wiedermal geschafft. Hat mächtig spaß gemacht. Einzugsgebiet war wie schon angekündigt die Trails um Bad Dürkhome. War ein richtiges Rudelradeln, muß später erst mal nachzählen,wenn ich die Bilder seh, wieviel wir eigentlich war`n. Im ganzen Wald hat`s nur so gewimmelt von uns. Hab auch ne kleine Geschmacksprobe des Pfälzer Waldbodens genommen und muß sagen, ein hervorragender Jahrgang. Deutlich würziger als letztes Jahr. 

Also bis zum nächstem mal..... freu mich schon drauf

gruß Froschel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (15. Februar 2004)

und noch ein paar Photos


----------



## Der Schwimmer (15. Februar 2004)

schee wars.

Meine Erkenntins:
Je mehr Radler desto Schwätz!

Außerdem habe ich festgestellt, dass das Wort "Radwandern" durchaus mehrere Bedeutungen hat

Die Gegend ist wirklich Klasse!

Gruß, bis zum nächsten Mal

Der Schwimmer


----------



## Wooly (15. Februar 2004)

Habe gerade meinen Hämoglobinkoeffizienten gemessen, 128, sensationell, die Pfalz rockt wirklich


----------



## Wooly (15. Februar 2004)

und bei Bild No. 5 fragt man sich ja auch wie die entkommen konnten ...


----------



## fez (15. Februar 2004)

schön war die Zeit badambadam
schön, schön, schön war die Zeit badambadamm


----------



## tigger_s (15. Februar 2004)

Hy,
wieviel Kilometer und Höhenmeter seid ihr da so gefahren. Vielleicht auch mal mitwill....aber ihr steht auch immer so früh auf.....

Beim Rumhopsen mach ich dann mal nicht mit...kann ja kaum geradeausfahren.
 
Grüssle
dirk


----------



## Der Schwimmer (15. Februar 2004)

Bei manchen sollte man mehr die "Fallmeter" messen


Aber sooo früh war das jetzt auch nicht.


----------



## tigger_s (16. Februar 2004)

Hy,

was heisst hier früh....wenn man um vier Uhr heimkommt und um zehn wieder irgendwohin soll.....also für mich ist das dann früh.

Grüssle


----------



## han (16. Februar 2004)

Eine kleine Tour Beschreibung.
Getroffen haben die Pfälzer die KAer direkt unterhalb der Wolfsschanze. Siehe Bild 2 und 3. Hier durften wir den Sprungmeistern (Fez, Bernhard und einem Wormser Hardtailer) zuschauen. Bernhard scheint ja der Pfälzer Winterboden zu schmecken. Nichts desto Trotz, hat er die Schanze danach gleich zweimal nachgesprungen. Nach Fez Sprung wissen wir jetzt auch, dass ein MZ FR 150 auch mal Öl brauchen könnte   
Danach ging es auf den BT - auf den "Soul Trail" runter Richtung Weilach - Teufelsfelsen - Kaiser Wilhelm Denkmal - Treppenweg runter zur Sonnenwende - Uphill > Weilach - blauer strich hoch zum BT   man, warum haben wir uns überreden lassen diesen Trail hochzuschieben. "Und ich sagte noch, Hein machs nicht"   
Und weil es so schön war den "Soul Trail" wieder runter zur Weilach.
Ich glaube, Andreas wollte sich noch mal bei Bernhard für seine unentgeltliche Untersuchung seines Scott Rahmen bedanken. Das beschert Andreas wahrscheinlich einen neuen Rahmen   oder gleich ein neues Bike   .
Die Pfälzer Fraktion bedankt sich ganz artig, für einen gelungenen Sonntag im PW.


----------



## fez (16. Februar 2004)

ca. 3500, Distanz ca 80 km. (gefühlt  )

ca. 600, Distanz ca 17 km (?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (16. Februar 2004)

tigger_s schrieb:
			
		

> was heisst hier früh....wenn man um vier Uhr heimkommt und um zehn wieder irgendwohin soll.....also für mich ist das dann früh.



Tigger da muß man durch ...   ... Armin aus Mannheim ist auch schon mal direkt vom ner Party gekomme, und ich war auch nicht vor 3 im Bett .. aber wenn du erst einmal den ersten Pfalztrail unterm Reifen hast, dann ist alle Müdigkeit vergessen (prosaisch, was?).

Normalerweise fahren wir so um die 1000 HM und 30 km, aber locker. Fahr doch mal mit.


----------



## han (16. Februar 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Tigger da muß man durch ...   ... Armin aus Mannheim ist auch schon mal direkt vom ner Party gekomme, und ich war auch nicht vor 3 im Bett .. aber wenn du erst einmal den ersten Pfalztrail unterm Reifen hast, dann ist alle Müdigkeit vergessen (prosaisch, was?).
> .



Da habe ich aber meine Bedenken. Mit den vielen Pauen die wir machen ist die Gefahr des Einschlafen doch recht hoch *schnarch*


----------



## fez (16. Februar 2004)

schoß hier auch mal wieder Bernhard ab als er bis morgens 5 Uhr ein Polizei-Einsatzkommando beim Stürmen einer Wohnung (über ihm) leitete ...


----------



## tigger_s (16. Februar 2004)

Okayokay,
überredet....ich bin ein Warmduscher   .

Wenn ihr das nächste Mal fahrt und ich nicht Töchterchen hab, dann schliess ich mich mal an.

Grüssle
dirk


----------



## Wooly (16. Februar 2004)

tigger_s schrieb:
			
		

> Okayokay,
> überredet....ich bin ein Warmduscher   .



na wir doch auch


----------



## Triple F (16. Februar 2004)

Wie schaut es *nächsten SAMSTAG * oder *SONNTAG * aus???


----------



## Froschel (16. Februar 2004)

so ziemlich sicher am Sonntag wieder unterwegs, wo und wie und wann weiß ich noch nicht. Werd evtl. ein paar Bodengeschmacksproben in Bad Wiba nehmen. Ein bißchen rumgurken und dann den Downhill runtereiern.


----------



## fez (18. Februar 2004)

und Filmchen und Beschreibchen auf singletrailz ankuckbar


----------



## Froschel (19. Februar 2004)

wie sieht es denn bei den Nordlichtern aus am Sonntag. Wetter soll ja richtig frühlingshaft werden. Ich fahr vielleicht wieder in die Pfalz, bin aber auch für anderes zu überreden.
gruß Froschel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (19. Februar 2004)

ab sonntag mit der Familie wahrscheinlich im Schwäbischen...

Aber Samstag-Nachmittag möchte ich aufs Shorle.

Gruss Frank

Übrigens - habe massig Öl nachgefüllt, die Gabel lief praktisch trocken und *musste* durchschlagen...


----------



## Don Stefano (19. Februar 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> wie sieht es denn bei den Nordlichtern aus am Sonntag. Wetter soll ja richtig frühlingshaft werden. Ich fahr vielleicht wieder in die Pfalz, bin aber auch für anderes zu überreden.


Hallo,
ich würde gerne mal wieder mitfahren. Wetter wird zwar (glaub ich) nicht so wie von dir prognostizert und Bodenproben nehmen ist auch nicht so mein Ding - aber vielleicht wird meine S/SM   bis Sonntag fertig?   
Fast hätte ich sogar noch Protektoren dazu bestellt.  
Die Abfahrts- und Rückkehrzeit wünsche ich mir schon mal F/FF (familienfreundlichfrüh)  

Viele Grüße
Stefan

P.S. Stefans Spaß-Maschine


----------



## Triple F (19. Februar 2004)

Also ich bin bis SA nur auf stand-by, muss mich noch von meiner Turmberg-Baumuntersuchung erholen . Dann gebe ich noch Bescheid, ob es klappt.

Das Wetter soll eiegtnlich nicht soo frühlingshaft werden, aber bin ja mal auf das Wetter-Veenomän "Pfalz" gespannt...


----------



## han (19. Februar 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> wie sieht es denn bei den Nordlichtern aus am Sonntag. Wetter soll ja richtig frühlingshaft werden. Ich fahr vielleicht wieder in die Pfalz, bin aber auch für anderes zu überreden.
> gruß Froschel



erwarten euch natürlich wieder in voller Besetzung


----------



## tigger_s (19. Februar 2004)

Hy,

geht bei mir leider nicht. Hab Töchterchen am Wochenende.

Grüssle
dirk


----------



## Wooly (20. Februar 2004)

Tigger wird schon klappen. Ich werde am Wochenende biken, aber mal wieder mit meinem Weib und ein wenig wandern gehen. Falls ihr doch irgenwie Wildbad plant bringe ich euch gerne einen heißen Tee verbei.
Ansonsten viel Spaß in der Pfalz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (20. Februar 2004)

... ach übrigens, bei mir in der Gallerie (du gligge links auf "Foddo") hab ich mal angefangen, eine Art Best of Northern Lights Galerie anzufangen. Werden auch noch mehr, versprochen.


----------



## Froschel (20. Februar 2004)

@skuehnen: werd am Sonntag nach Bad Wiba fahrn ein bißchen hüpfen üben. Da könntest du ja dann auch deine S/SM (Super Sado-Maso?) Maschine ausprobieren.


----------



## Froschel (20. Februar 2004)

@wooly: scheeene Bilder


----------



## fez (20. Februar 2004)

@ Wooly: Super Sache das!  

@ Froschel: hast du keine Lust Samstag-Nachmittag aufs Shorle zu gehen ? Springen kannst Du auch da üben - der Double sollte eigentlich gehen, möchte ihn auch springen. Zudem gibts eine heftige neue Hühnerleiter / "Skinny" zu bewundern. Ca. 5 m lang, zwischen 20 und 40 cm breit, zwischen 40 und 70 cm hoch. Absprung am Ende aufwärtsführend und schmal... sieht echt heftig aus. Habs heute Nacht um 22.30 im Schein der Bikelampe angeschaut - nachdem mich Triple darauf angesprochen hatte...

Gruss Frank


----------



## Froschel (20. Februar 2004)

bin am Samstag den kompletten Tag mit meiner Holden verplant. Aber wie sieht es denn heut Nachmittag so ca. um 16.30 bei dir aus ? Hell ist es ja dann noch ne Weile.


----------



## fez (20. Februar 2004)

nee, heute ist es bei mir leider vollkommen unmöglich :-(((

PS: Befürchte übrigens schwer dass bei diesem Bautempo und Sichtbarkeit zwangsläufig irgendwann die Abrissbirne eingesetzt wird. 
Evtl. befestige ich an _meinen _ Bauten ein Schildchen mit meiner Tel.Nr. damit der Förster mir mitteilen kann dass ich die Dinger selbst abbauen soll...


----------



## Don Stefano (20. Februar 2004)

@Froschel: Ob ich mit nach Bad WiBa gehe hängt noch von dem Fertigstellungsgrad meiner S/SM am Sonntag morgen ab. Vorraussichtlich muss ich noch die Nacht durchschrauben.  Bremsadapter vorne und hinten sind bereits montiert, Laufräder und Bremsen liegen schon bei der Post zur Abholung bereit  , lediglich Lenker, Pedale und Schuhe sind noch auf dem Postweg (aber lt. Versender schon raus).  Auf die letzten Drei kann ich zur Not zunächst noch verzichten.  

Ansonsten werde ich wohl eine Runde albtalforstautobahnheizen - Thorsten, Schwimmer, Bluesky?

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## ThorstenS (20. Februar 2004)

@skuehnen
Bin am Samstag nachmittag biken mit 'nem Geschäftskollegen, vielleicht mal Teufelsmühle oder so. Dann bin ich Sonntag famly-mäßig verfügbar ...
Sag' mal, was baust Du denn für ein SM-Gerät auf, oder haste den Stumpjumper Schrott gefahren.

CU

ThorstenS


----------



## Triple F (20. Februar 2004)

Jo, also ich muss mal schauen...
Ich habe gemerkt, dass ich meine lange Hose in FR verhessen habe. Deswegen werde ich wohl meine Beine mit den Schonern wärmen müssen, was vermutlich sehr für´s Shorle spricht.

Yup,*die* Hühnerleiter ist ja schon "next-level sh!t". Vor allem der aufwärtsführende Absprung. Ausserdem ist die auch net soo stabil, aber für den fez-Floh wird´s schon reichen...   ...solange sie noch steht.  

Triple F


----------



## Froschel (20. Februar 2004)

wir könnten dem Förster ja ein Schnäppchen schlagen und den Shorle selber abreißen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (20. Februar 2004)

ThorstenS schrieb:
			
		

> Bin am Samstag nachmittag biken mit 'nem Geschäftskollegen, vielleicht mal Teufelsmühle oder so. Dann bin ich Sonntag famly-mäßig verfügbar ...


Das wäre meiner Holden zur Zeit auch lieber, für diesen Sonntag hat sie sich aber schon daruf eingestellt.   Vielleicht klappts ja demnägscht mal wieder, dass wir zusammen fahren.  


			
				ThorstenS schrieb:
			
		

> Sag' mal, was baust Du denn für ein SM-Gerät auf, oder haste den Stumpjumper Schrott gefahren.


Neee, der Stumpjumper Schrott fährt noch ganz gut.   Bloss eine Speiche war locker, die konnte ich zwei Zentimeter nach rechts und links drücken. Hab' sie halt wieder angezogen. Ein großer Achter scheint nicht drinn zu sein. Ich glaub' die 1. Inspektion wird langsam fällig - sollte ja eigentlich bei einem Bike-Neukauf enthalten sein, oder?
Die neue S/SM ist mein altes FSR (siehe Fotos). Ich bin gestern nacht zwei Stunden mit der Halbrund-Feile drangewesen - die Sattelstütze läßt sich jetzt maximal versenken!  
Bilder gibts nach Fertigstellung im Poserthread (Eure Bikes).

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## ThorstenS (20. Februar 2004)

@skuehnen



			
				skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Neee, der Stumpjumper Schrott fährt noch ganz gut.



Habe nicht gemeint, dass das Stumpjumper Schrott ist, habe gemeint, ob Du das Ding ZU Schrott gefahren hast. Will mich ja nicht unbeliebt machen !
Vielleicht können wir ja nächstes WE mal zusammen fahren.

CYA

Thorsten


----------



## Don Stefano (20. Februar 2004)

ThorstenS schrieb:
			
		

> Habe nicht gemeint, dass das Stumpjumper Schrott ist, habe gemeint, ob Du das Ding ZU Schrott gefahren hast. Will mich ja nicht unbeliebt machen !


ich bin auch zusammen gefahren, als ich gesehen hab, dass du mein    übersehen hast. Hab's schon richtig verstanden.  
Ich war auch gar nicht Fahren, sondern Laufen, ich will endlich wieder unter 90!  

bis dann
Stefan


----------



## fez (20. Februar 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> wir könnten dem Förster ja ein Schnäppchen schlagen und den Shorle selber abreißen



Damit rechnet der garantiert nicht !!!


----------



## Froschel (21. Februar 2004)

war gestern am Shorle und hab meine Springeinheiten hinter mich gebracht. Hat sich ja einiges geändert dort. Der Dabbl läßt sich gut springen, hab noch was vor den 2. Hubbl gemacht falls man etwas zu kurz springt. Die Hühnerleiter kommt erst beim nächsten mal dran.


----------



## fez (21. Februar 2004)

springt sich prima. Kalle Wirsch ist übrigens vor lauter Morschheit kaputt, und die seltsame Hühnerleiter soll weitergebaut werden - das soll kein Absprung sein dieses aufwärtsführende Etwas...

MfG

Frank


----------



## Triple F (21. Februar 2004)

Kalle Morsch hat bei mir noch gehalten, nur die eine Schraube im Block war locker.

Wenn´s von der Länge her reicht, können wir ja mein neues Element verbauen... Wer hat denn den Sprung oberhalb (Verlängerung der Rampe nach oben) Kalle geplant?  Da liegt nämlich ein Holzblock ´rum, der nur darauf wartet, eine Rampe verpaßt zu bekommen....


----------



## Don Stefano (21. Februar 2004)

@Froschel: Fährst du jetzt eigentlich morgen und wohin?

Leider habe ich noch keinen neuen Lenker, Pedale und Schuhe. Werde dann erst mal den alten Kram wieder dranbauen. Die vordere Bremse verspricht allerdings noch eine Herausforderung zu werden. Die Befestigungsschrauben stoßen an der unteren Schelle des Adapters an. Mir sagte zwar einer, dass sie schleifen würden, aber soo arg hatte ich mir das nicht vorgestellt. Das Laufrad läßt sich nur drehen, wenn ich den Adapter 4-5mm höher anbringe. Ob dann die Beläge noch komplett auf der Scheibe sitzen? Man wir sehen.

Naja, ich geh jetzt erst mal schrauben und schaue dann später noch einmal rein.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Froschel (21. Februar 2004)

@skuehnen: werd morgen auf jeden fall fahren, weiß aber noch nicht genau wo. Soll ja regnen morgen oder so, naja mal schaun. Ich PMe dir mal meine Tel.
CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (21. Februar 2004)

viel Spaß alle, ich wandere morgen zur Grünhütte mit Weib & Hund, und übrigens, ich werde jetzt berühmt.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=1098314#post1098314


----------



## Don Stefano (22. Februar 2004)

Hier sind vorab die ersten Erlkönig-Bilder der brandneuen S/SM:
 Am alten FSR von '99 wurden vorne und hinten Scheibenbremsadapter angebracht um die Hayes-Wurfanker mit großer 8' Scheibe anschrauben zu können. Der vordere Adapter ist korrekt montiert, wenn er ein ein Stück nach oben versetzt ist, wie leicht an der exakt gleichen Schleifspur der Bremsklötze auf der Scheibe zu erkennen ist.
 Die alten 517er Leichtbau-Felgenbremslaufräder wurden gegen bewährt stabile Singletrack ausgetauscht.
 Die Stufe im Sitzrochr, die als Endanschlag für die Sattelstütze diente, wurde in mühevoller Feinarbeit herausgefeilt.
 Die alte Votec-Gabel wurde mit allen noch vorhandenen Elastomeren auf ihren maximalen Federweg von 140 mm gebracht.

Getauscht werden noch der Lenker und die Pedale, um mehr Kontrolle im rauhen Gelände zu haben. Den Sattel kann ich jetzt nicht mehr weiter versenken. Wird adas reichen oder muss die Stütze noch kürzer werden?

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Wooly (22. Februar 2004)

Hey hey hey wenn das mal nicht eine neue SingleTrailSau ist   



			
				skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Getauscht werden noch der Lenker und die Pedale, um mehr Kontrolle im rauhen Gelände zu haben.



Ich hab heute zum ersten mal Plattformpedale auf die Spaßmaschine gezogen und muß sagen, gibt in Steilstufen (gerade bei dr Nässe heute) doch schon eine Menge Sicherheit.



			
				skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Den Sattel kann ich jetzt nicht mehr weiter versenken. Wird das reichen oder muss die Stütze noch kürzer werden?



Kann sein das es langt, mußt du mal in der Praxis versuchen.

Was natürlich noch raus muß ist der SID Dämpfer, ich glaube ich habe es dir schon mal gesagt, ich habe hier noch so einen Shock Worx rumliegen (Stahlfeder), den könntest du mal einbauen, brauche ich eh nicht mehr.


----------



## Don Stefano (22. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
nachdem die NL-Gruppe heute sehr klein war (kein Wunder bei dem Wetter!), gibs auch nicht viel zu berichten. Bernhard hatte keine Regenjacke dabei, aber es nieselte auch nur leicht (beim Start ).
Der erste Aufstieg veranlasste uns zu der Aussage, dass die Regenjacke heute unnötig ist, war sie dann aber doch nicht.   
Meine S/SM pfiff mit ihren großen Scheiben fröhlich vor sich hin, verhielt sich aber ansonsten recht unauffällig. Die angekündigten Upgrades kommen aber auf jeden Fall noch dran - auch gerne der Stahldämpfer von Wooly (danke für das Angebot). Mir scheint, Bernhard liebt lange Touren, erst nach knapp 4 Stunden und 1000 hm waren wir am Parkplatz zurück.
Hier noch die zwei Photos:




und


----------



## Wooly (22. Februar 2004)

Helas !!!

Bei euch war das Wetter also genauso schön wie bei mir ...   .. nachdem mein Weib heute eine schwangerschaftsbedingte Übelkeit im Griff hatte bin ich dann alleine los, Richtung Badener Höhe, so langsam habe ich die erste große Northern Lights Tour des Frühjahrs zusammen, viele schöne Singletrails, aber euch einige knackige aber schönen Autobahnen, incl. voller Pommesversorgung und einer wunderbar ekligen Tragepassage (Alpenfeeling !!!)

schönen Abend, Wooly


----------



## Der Schwimmer (23. Februar 2004)

nochmal Thema Teufelsmühle...
Wir waren heute per Pedes oben, mit dem Rad kann man es vergessen. 

Zum Winterwandern ist es gigantisch schön, ich kann es jedem nur sehr empfehlen!

Wooly, hat der Scherrhof zur Zeit offen? Ich bin am Überlegen, ob wir von Gernsbach zum Scherrhof wandern, dort was futtern, und dann weiter über die Badner Höhe bis Sand.

Gruß und eine schöne Woche

Der Schwimmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (23. Februar 2004)

Der Schwimmer schrieb:
			
		

> Wooly, hat der Scherrhof zur Zeit offen? Ich bin am Überlegen, ob wir von Gernsbach zum Scherrhof wandern, dort was futtern, und dann weiter über die Badner Höhe bis Sand.



Jupp er hat offen, im Winter allerdings nur von Mittwoch bis Sonntag, Montag & Dienstag Ruhetag. Es hat heute ganz schön geschneit, da mußte ich natürlich gleich mal los heute abend ...   





Merkurgipfel, ready for Lampentrail ...   






Ritterplatte über Baden-Baden






Battert incl. Luca, ca 500m über meinem Haus






surrealistischer Hund auf schneebestäubter Steinplatte incl. Überbelichtung ...


----------



## Froschel (3. März 2004)

der Pfalz-Touren Fred. 
Werd diesen Sonntag wieder in der Pfalz Waldproben sammeln gehen  .  Denke da mal wieder an die Kalmit oder so. Der ein oder andere Pfalzbewohner kann dann ja evtl noch dazustoßen.

  wird es wahrscheinlich nicht mehr sein

  wie immer Erbsensuppe, für Fezinis Leberknödel

  WR 

 wenns umbedingt sein muß können wir auch wo anders fahren

 natürlich sind alle willkommen 

 kommt mir bloß nicht und sagt ich hab von nix gewußt


-


----------



## fez (4. März 2004)

am Sonntag was machen -aber möchte nicht so endlos spät zurückkommen. 

Ich hätte Lust mal diesen Trail / Downill am Königstuhl Richtung Schriesheim (?) zu erkunden. Hättste auch Lust ? Man kann ja mal die Locals fragen wo das genau liegt.


----------



## fez (4. März 2004)

grade bei Schlickjumper-news gelesen:

Schlechte Nachrichten Hi Leute.

Bad News für alle DH/Fr fahrer in der umgebung Rhein Neckar!!!
Spot Frankenstein offiziell geschlossen!!!!Danke an alle die nie genug bekommen vom schaufeln und immer brutalere Strecken illegl bauen.Obwohl eine genehmigt war und die 2.inoffiziell gedultet.Tka ne 3. und zuviel Krankenwägen waren das aus.Wer trotzdem fährt bekommt ne fette Anzeige vom Amt.Schade!
Die 2. schlechte: Die OB von Heidelberg hat beschlossen den Königstuhl ebenfalls für DH/FR zu sperren!!!Grund selbiger wie Frankenstein.
Sollten wir uns nicht am Riemen reißen passiert das auch am letzten Spot dem Weißen Stein*.Also unterlasst bitte weitere Bauvorhaben im Odenwald.Sonst können wir unsere Räder bald verkaufen.

*durch Gespräch mit Förster konnte noch mal schlimmeres verhindert werden.

Turtle & Sascha Barbarians Mountain Cycling Club e.V.


----------



## Don Stefano (4. März 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte Lust mal diesen Trail / Downill am Königstuhl Richtung Schriesheim (?) zu erkunden. Hättste auch Lust ? Man kann ja mal die Locals fragen wo das genau liegt.


Der Königstuhl liegt nicht bei Schriesheim, sondern südöstlich von Heidelberg. Ich bin dort schon mal einen tollen Downhill mit dem Cousin meiner Frau gefahren, der in Bammental wohnt. Der esc-Mannheim ist dort auch schon eine Tour gefahren, die sieht allerdings nicht so toll aus. :kotz: 
Normalerweise kann man da sogar von Heidelberg aus mit einer Bergbahn hochfahren, diesen Winter wird die allerdings umgebaut.
Hier gibts noch eine Beschreibung einer Tour. Da gefällt mir das hier ganz gut:





_
edit:Oder meinst du den großen Königstuhl in Kärnten?  _ Hat sich erledigt.
Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Speedbullit (4. März 2004)

solltet ihr den dh am königsstuhl noch nicht gefahren sein wird es zeit bevor euch der förster aus dem sattel schießt. war bzw. ist eine geile strecke. ich habe gehört, dass die bergbahn eh dieses jahr umgebaut wird und daher die strecken zumindst diesen sommer noch geduldet wird.  

der trail ist zwar kurz aber hart. ein abgang ist zumindst im mittelstück schmerzhaft ohne protectoren.

rock on s


----------



## Froschel (5. März 2004)

@Fezini: was hällst du davon da mal hinzuschauen ?


----------



## fez (5. März 2004)

- weisst Du wo das sein soll ?
- die Tati ist krank - soll heissen ich kann nur eine entschlossene Ruck-Zuck-Aktion durchführen, also: 
hin
2-3 mal runter (je nachdem wie lange der Aufstieg)
zurück. 

Max 3- 4 Stunden


----------



## Froschel (5. März 2004)

so in etwa weiß ich wo das ist, war schon mal mit dem Armin dort unterwegs. Ich denke 3-4 Stunden sind da etwas knapp, wird sonst in Streß ausarten.


----------



## fez (5. März 2004)

4 - 5 h

Start 10.00 / Heimkehr max 15.00

einverstanden ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (5. März 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> 4 - 5 h
> 
> Start 10.00 / Heimkehr max 15.00
> 
> einverstanden ?



ich sag ja immer, handeln muß man   

klar bin dabei  

sollen wir uns wieder bei MannMob treffen ?


----------



## Froschel (5. März 2004)

@Fezini: hab dier ne Mail in den fez at singletrailz kasten geworfen


----------



## fez (6. März 2004)

weisser wal ist wieder fahrbereit - morgen 10.00 ManMob !

Gruss Frank


----------



## Froschel (6. März 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> weisser wal ist wieder fahrbereit - morgen 10.00 ManMob !
> 
> Gruss Frank



ok 

und nim die Bilddokumentationsmaschine mit


----------



## fez (6. März 2004)

das Gerät immer so schlecht in den Rucksack :-(((


----------



## Froschel (8. März 2004)

sind an diesem Wochenend Hr. Fezini und Hr. Froschel, da sie sich einem folgenschweren Irrtum unterlegen sahen. Dem blinden Vertrauen auf allem, das da im Internet steht wurde der Königsstuhl unter die Federbeine genommen, und so wieder einmal eine Lücke in der Landkarte geschlossen. 
1. Irrtum: Glaub niemals wenn in der Ebene kein Schnee liegt, daß es auf dem Berg genau so sein muß.
2. die Meinung darüber ,was andere unter einem sehr felsigen Downhill denn so versteht, und die Höhenmeter des selbigen , kann meilenweit von dem eigenen Empfinden auseinander liegen.
Außerdem sind wir auch noch durchs Felsenmeer(ja, das gibt es nicht nur im Pfälzerwald), welches auch nicht gerade der Anreise lohnt. 

Alles in allem, ganz net, aber net oft. 

Hr. Fezini hat auch noch ein paar Lichtbildnerische schmankerl dieser Tour parat........

bis zur nächsten Ausfahrt

gruß Froschel


----------



## Cook (8. März 2004)

Hey Froschel, dem Irrtum 1 erliege ich täglich hier. Im Wald geht dieses weisse Zeugs einfach nicht mehr weg (Beton?). Meine Stimmung ist praktisch auf dem Nullpunkt was biken anbelangt.
Also mein Mitgefühl habt ihr!


----------



## Don Stefano (8. März 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Im Wald geht dieses weisse Zeugs einfach nicht mehr weg (Beton?).


Ich möchte meine Beleidsbezeugung hier ebenfalls zum Ausdruck bringen.   
Vielleicht muntert es euch ein wenig auf, wenn ihr erfahrt, was unter dem weissen Zeug steckt?
Ja, braunes Zeug, das in Verbindung mit Wasser nicht nur ekelhaft schmeckt sondern auch noch stundenlang danach Knirschgeräusche im Mund verursacht.  

Viele Grüße
Ste "der gerne mal im Schlamm badet" fan


----------



## Wooly (8. März 2004)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht muntert es euch ein wenig auf, wenn ihr erfahrt, was unter dem weissen Zeug steckt?
> Ja, braunes Zeug, das in Verbindung mit Wasser nicht nur ekelhaft schmeckt sondern auch noch stundenlang danach Knirschgeräusche im Mund verursacht.



Stefan, hat dich der etwas verpatzte Sprung von Bernhard in der Pfalz so angeregt. Du solttest doch inzwischen wissen, das Pfälzer Waldboden im Gegensatz zu Schwarzwälder die reinste Delikatesse ist, das muß man gar nicht selber auskosten ... ;-))))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (8. März 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Stefan, hat dich der etwas verpatzte Sprung von Bernhard in der Pfalz so angeregt.


Nein, ich habe da meine eigene Technik entwickelt:
Schon auf dem Bad-Dürkheimer Treppentrail hatte ich damals im Ansatz den Nose-Wheely gezeigt. Diese Technik habe ich weiterentwickelt und vervollkomnet. Mittelweile behersche ich das einhändig (sic!) und kann dabei mit der freien Hand den beeindruckten Zuschauern zuwinken.   
Der anschließende Abgang über den Lenker konnte durch ein Bad in einem schlammigen Rinnsaal (unterhalb Hedwigshof im Wald) erheblich aufgewertet werden.

Gestern hab' ich's nochmal versucht, aber irgendwie kam mir da der rechte Fuß zu früh auf den Boden, so dass es mit dem Abgang über den Lenker leider nix wurde. Trotzdem kam bei der Abfahrt viel schwarzwälder Sand ins Gesicht, weil der Schnee von letzter Woche weggetaut war und nur diese Dreckbrühe zurückgelassen hat. Da war mir der Schnee noch lieber.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## fez (8. März 2004)

diese jungen Männer verkosten gerne mal eine tüchtige Portion Matsch 
(falls sie nicht gerade auf ihren Starkstromgitarren "das Lied der Schlümpfe" spielen)


----------



## Wooly (8. März 2004)

Der Reiseführer Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis sagt folgendes zum Thema Fliegen:

Es ist eine Kunst, sagt er, oder vielmehr ein Trick zu fliegen. 
Der Trick besteht darin, daß man lernt, wie man sich auf den Boden schmeißt, aber daneben. Such dir einen schönen Tag aus, schlägt er vor, und probier's. Der erste Teil ist ganz leicht. Er erfordert nichts                      weiter als schlicht die Fähigkeit, sich mit dem ganzen Gewicht nach vorn zu werfen, und den festen Willen, sich nichts daraus zu machen, daß es wehtut. Das heißt, es wird wehtun, wenn es einem nicht                      gelingt, den Boden zu verfehlen. Den meiste Leuten gelingt es nicht, ihn zu verfehlen, und wenn sie es dann erst recht versuchen, besteht die große Wahrscheinlichkeit, daß es ihnen mit ziemlicher Wucht nicht gelingt, ihn zu verfehlen. Zweifellos ist es dieser zweite Teil, nämlich das Verfehlen, der Schwierigkeiten bereitet. Das eine Problem ist, daß man den Boden zufällig verfehlen muß. Es hat keinen Zweck, sich bewußt vorzunehmen, den Boden zu verfehlen, denn das schafft man nicht. Man muß sich plötzlich von irgendwas ablenken lassen, wnn man auf halbem Wege ist, so daß man nicht mehr über das Fallen nachdenkt oder über den Boden oder darüber, wie weh es tun wird, wenn es einem nicht gelingt, ihn zu verfehlen. Es ist bekanntlich äußerst schwierig, die Aufmerksamkeit während                      des Sekundenbruchteils, den man zur Verfügung hat, von diesen drei Dingen abzulenken. Daher das Scheitern der meißten Leute und schließliglich ihre Ernüchterung über diesen so anregenden und                      ausgefallenen Sport. Wenn man jedoch das große Glück hat, im entscheidenden Augenblick ganz kurz abgelenkt zu werden, sagen wir mal durch ein prachtvolles Paar Beine (Fühler, Scheinfüßchen - je nach                      Gattung und/oder persönlicher Neigung) oder durch eine Bombe, die in der Nähe explodiert, oder dadurch, daß man plötzlich auf einem nahegelegenen Ast eine seltene Käferart krabbeln sieht, dann wird man in seiner Verwunderung den Boden total verfehlen und nur wenige Zentimeter über ihm in einer Weise schweben bleiben, die vielleicht ein ganz klein bißchen dämlmlich wirken könnte. Das ist der Moment höchster und heikelester Konzentration. Laß dich treiben und schwebe, schwebe und laß dich treiben. Unterlasse alles Nachdenken darüber, wie schwer du eigentlich bist, und lasse dich einfach etwas höher tragen. 
Hör nicht drauf, was in dem Moment die Leute zu dir sagen, denn höchstwahrscheinlich sagen sie nichts Hilfreiches. Höchstwahrscheinlich sagen sie irgend etwas ähnliches wie: Du großer Gott, du                      kannst doch unmöglich fliegen!" Es ist ungeheuer wichtig, ihnen keinen Glauben zu schenken, oder aber sie haben augenblicklich recht. Laß dich höher und höher tragen. 
Versuche, ein paar Sturzflüge, ganz vorsichtig zuerst, dann schwebe über die Baumkronen weg und atme gleichmäßig. 

WINKE NIEMANDEM ZU !!! 

Wenn man das ein paarmal gemacht hat, wird man entdecken, daß der Augenblick der Ablenkung 
rasch immer leichter zu erreichen ist. Dann wird man alles lernen, was man zur Kontrolle des Fluges, der Geschwindigkeit, der Manövrierfähigkeit braucht, und derTrick besteht normalerweise darin, daß man nicht zu heftig daräber nachdenkt, was man machen will, sondern daß man es einfach geschehen läß, als geschehe es sowieso. Man wird auch lernen, wie man richtig landet, das ist etwas, was man beim ersten Versuch ziemlich sicher durcheinanderbringt, und zwar gründlich. Es gibt private                      Flugvereine, denen man beitreten kann und die einem helfen, den überaus wichtigen Moment der Ablenkung zu erwischen. Sie heuern Leute mit frappierenden Körpern oder Meinungen an, die im kritischen Augenblick hinter irgendwelchen Büschen hervorgestürmt kommen und sie einem zeigen und/oder auseinandersetzen. Nur wenige echte Hitchhiker werden in der Lage sein, in so einen Verein einzutreten, aber einige werden dort vielleicht mal einen Aushilfsjob bekommen.

*

*


----------



## Cook (9. März 2004)

mit den Drogen Wooly?
Hält mans in den Baden-Badener Bergdörfern auch nicht ohne aus?


----------



## Wooly (9. März 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> mit den Drogen Wooly?
> Hält mans in den Baden-Badener Bergdörfern auch nicht ohne aus?



Mist erwischt ... Aber die Naturvölker waren ja immer schon gut dabei ...


----------



## Cook (9. März 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Mist erwischt ... Aber die Naturvölker waren ja immer schon gut dabei ...



Wooly, besuch uns doch mal im Turning Point, Freitag abends gleich nach der Baghwan-Selbsthilfegruppe. Ulrike und Staabi sind auch dabei. Da machen wir dann ganz tolle Sachen zusammen...
Hier noch ein Schnappschuss vom letzten Freitag:
Links hinten Staabi (im Vordergrund meine Wenigkeit), der angetörnt zusieht, wie ich Ulrike die Wahrheit über das Direktvertriebskartell zu entlocken versuche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (9. März 2004)

*Sei ein Mann Arthur Pewtey !!!*

Büro eines Eheberaters. 

Eheberater (Eric) Der nächste. 

Den Raum betreten ein kleiner Mann und eine bildschöne, dralle Blondine in der Blüte ihrer Jugend (Carol Cleveland).

Mann (Michael) Sind Sie Eheberater? 

Eheberater Ja. Guten Morgen. 

Mann Guten Morgen, Sir. 

Eheberater (fasziniert die Frau anstarrend) Und auch Ihnen einen guten Morgen, Madam. (Kurze Pause; er besinnt sich mit einem kurzen Kopfschütteln ...) Name? 

Mann Mr. und Mrs. Arthur Pewtey ... Pewtey ... 

Eheberater (Notiert es, ohne hinzusehen; starrt die Frau an.) Und wie heißt Ihre hinreißende Gattin? (Hebt die Hand.) Halt! Sagen Sie nichts - es hat irgend etwas mit Mondschein zu tun - es passt zu ihren Augen - etwas Zartes, Sanftes, warm und gefügig, voll tief empfundenen Gefühls - und doch so zart und scheu wie ein kleines weißes Häschen.

Mann Sie heißt Deirdre.

Eheberater Deirdre. Was für ein schöner Name. Was für ein wunder-wunderschöner Name. (Er steht auf, setzt sich vor der Frau auf die Schreibtischkante und streicht ihr mit dem Handrücken über die Wange.) Und was stimmt nicht mit Ihrer Ehe, Mr. Pewtey?




Mann (äußerst geschwätzig) Also, das hat alles vor fünf Jahren angefangen, als wir zum ersten Mal in Brighton Urlaub machten. Deirdre, das ist meine Frau, war mir immer eine gute Lebensgefährtin, und ich hätte nie im Leben damit gerechnet, dass wir jemals einen Ehekrach haben würden - ehrlich gesagt, schon die Vorstellung, einen Eheberater zu konsultieren, ist mir immer ausgesprochen zuwider gewesen, obwohl es mir gänzlich fern liegt, den Wert Ihres Gewerbes oder Berufsstandes in Zweifel ziehen zu wollen.

Der Eheberater und Deirdre hören überhaupt nicht zu, sind völlig fasziniert voneinander. 

Eheberater (merkt, dass Pewtey verstummt ist) Fahren Sie fort.

Mann (wieder in vollem Tempo) Na ja, wie ich schon sagte; wir waren immer gute Freunde, wir hatten dieselben Interessen, die Gartenarbeit und dergleichen, Modellflugzeuge, die Kleingeldflasche für den Urlaub, und eben zweimal monatlich abends zusammenzusitzen, um die Buchhaltung zu machen, äh, Deirdre, Deirdre, das ist meine Frau, macht das immer besonders viel Spaß, weil sie noch nie ein Pfund zuviel hatte ... (Das Gesicht des Eheberaters ist jetzt unglaublich dicht vor dem Deirdres; so dicht, wie es geht, ohne sich zu küssen.) Ich hätte vielleicht gleich zu Beginn erwähnen sollen, dass man mir keinen geringen Sinn für Humor nachsagt, ungeachtet der Tatsache, dass ich mich in den letzten zwei Jahren überwiegend mit mir selbst beschäftigt habe, beschäftigen musste, weshalb mir auch erst vor verhältnismäßig kurzer Zeit, also vor kurzem, klargeworden ist - äh, klargeworden ist möglicherweise nicht ganz das richtige Wort, also, äh, ich mir einbilde, ja, einbilde, dass ich nicht der einzige Mann in ihrem Leben bin.

Eheberater (der Deirdre jetzt praktisch umklammert hält) Sie dachten, dass Ihre Frau fremdgeht?




Mann Also zuerst - ja, ehrlich gesagt, ja. (Der Eheberater bedeutet Deirdre, hinter einen Paravent zu gehen; sie leistet der Aufforderung lächelnd Folge.) Ihr Verhalten erschien mir damals, nun ja, soweit sich das beurteilen lässt, ein wenig seltsam.

Eheberater Seltsam?

Mann Ja, doch, ich meine, bis zu einem gewissen Grad, doch. Ich bin von Natur aus kein misstrauischer Mensch - ganz im Gegenteil -, obwohl man mir gelegentlich nachsagt, ich sei ein ausgezeichneter Tischredner, wenn Sie wissen, was ich meine ...

Ein Kleidungsstück seiner Frau flattert über den Paravent.

Eheberater Aber selbstverständlich, ja.

BH und Höschen fliegen über den Paravent.

Mann Na, wie dem auch sei, in den Kreisen, wo man mich kennt, kennt man mich jedenfalls ziemlich gut ...

Eheberater (sein Jackett ausziehend) Oh ja. Könnten Sie das mal halten?

Mann Aber gern. Ja. (Hilft ihm aus dem Jackett; der Eheberater zieht sich weiter aus.) Na, jedenfalls, wie ich schon sagte: Ich beschloss eines Tages, mich den Tatsachen zu stellen und nicht mehr um den heißen Brei herumzureden. Ich hätte meinen Anblick im Badezimmerspiegel sonst nicht mehr ertragen ...

Eheberater (bis auf die Unterhose entkleidet) Äh, macht es Ihnen was aus, sich mal zehn Minuten die Beine zu vertreten. Sagen wir: eine halbe Stunde.

Mann Nein, nein, jawohl, gut. Ich warte dann draußen, wenn's recht ist? (Der Eheberater ist bereits hinter dem Paravent verschwunden.) Ja, das ist wohl das beste. Ja. Was die eine oder andere Sache angeht, haben Sie mich auch schon sehr beruhigt. Doch.

Er verlässt den Raum. Vor der Tür wird er von einem schwarz gekleideten Texaner aufgehalten, der mit tiefer, voller Stimme spricht.

Texaner (John) Bleib stehen, mein Sohn. Ein Mann kann laufen und laufen, Jahr für Jahr, bis er endlich begreift: Das, wovor er wegläuft ... ist er selbst. 

Mann Gosh!

Texaner Ein Mann muss tun, was ein Mann tun muss, und es hat keinen Sinn wegzulaufen. Also wirst du dich umdrehen; und du wirst kämpfen - mit hoch erhobenem Kopf.

Mann Ja!

Texaner Geh also jetzt wieder dort hinein, mein Sohn, und sei ein Mann. Kopf hoch. (Ab.)

Mann Ja, das werde ich tun! Das werde ich tun! Ich habe mich lange genug herumschubsen lassen. Es reicht! Dies ist deine Stunde, Arthur Pewtey! Es reicht, Arthur Pewtey! Endlich bist du ein Mann! (Er stößt die Tür entschlossen auf.) Okay, Deirdre, komm da raus!

Eheberater Verschwinden Sie.

Mann Ist recht. Schon gut.

Ein Ritter in Ritterrüstung (Terry G.) kommt auf ihn zu und schlägt ihm ein Huhn auf den Kopf.

Off-Sprecher (John) und ZWISCHENTITEL: "SOVIEL ZUM THEMA PATHOS"


----------



## Cook (9. März 2004)

fez nimmt auch Drogen!

Seid ihr eigentlich garnicht neidisch, dass ich Ulrike gefunden habe?
Jeden Freitag ne Menge Spaß  
Staabi (Hintergrund) hat immer weniger zu melden - bald werde ich das Kartell übernehmen harharhar!


----------



## fez (25. März 2004)

Herr Thiel ? krkrkrkrk Ich kann Sie nur sehr schlecht verstehen....
kchchchchckrrzzzzz
Könnten Sie uns eine kurze Beschreibung der aktuellen Schneeverhältnisse im Krisengebiet durchgeben ? mööööööööp


----------



## Wooly (27. März 2004)

... fied ... dufel ... knaaaartttzzz ... Hallo Hallo Hallo ... hier lahmer Wühltisch siebzehn ... nachdem meine bessere Hälfte heute einer zünftigen Wanderung auf einmal abgeneigt war wg. Nachwuchsunpäßlichkeit und lieber ihr Freundinnen & Marco Polo in Karlsruhe frequentierte, gab derselbige Umstand mir endlich die Gelegenheit, die Spaßmaschine zu vervollkommnen und für die Sonntagshorden der Northern Lights die Teufelsmühlentrails zu scouten, und was soll ich sagen, kein Schnee, lecker Trails und super Wetter, was will man mehr. 
Außerdem stellte sich der Umbau des hinteren "Bremsenrotors" auf gigantische 200 mm nicht nur als ungemein förderlich für die Bremskraft heraus, sondern hat auch eine ungemein wohltuende Stille in meine Bremsmanöver gelegt ...   ... ebenso erfreute mich die neue "Hinterdämpfungsqualität", die auch den Lenkwinkel ins rechte Lot rückte, nur mß jetzt dann über kurz oder nicht viel länger ne 150er Gabel rein, bei 180 hinten ... also denn, viel Spaß morgen und Trailmanns Heil .... fieeeppp .. over ....


----------



## fez (28. März 2004)

werter Herr Thiel !

Auch meine Wenigkeit war am Sonntag-Morgen nicht untätig: 
Zuerst scheuchte ich meine downhillbereifte Kiste auf der Strasse (!!) die Teufelsmühle hoch - immer drei Tourenradler im Nacken welchen ich durch heftiges Laktatpumpen in schwächliche Oberschenkelmuskeln das Überholen verweigerte. 
Dann befuhr Herr Z. erstmals den Teufelslochtrail ROTKREIS 
(=> ALLE Einzelstellen "frei" - im Gegensatz zu ROTPUNKT => alle Stellen "frei" aber durchgängig gefahren ohne anzuhalten und eine Stelle zweimal zu versuchen)






Die dabei verpufften Kalorien wurde in form von in Bad Herrenalb in der Konditorei Zoller gekaufter Herrentorte, Schwarzwälder Kirschtorte, Rhabarberkuchen sowie Käsekuchen wieder aufgefüllt.


----------



## Triple F (28. März 2004)

Uih, schon so aktiv am Morgen?!?!
Meine Wenigkeit hatte leider den spontan Besuch der engeren Verwandschaft zwecks B-day-Nachfeiern nicht eingrplant und blieb heute daheim.

Gestern: lockere Tour zu Mr.Bike (der neue Laden --> Wahnsinn!).

@ fez:
Deinen Helm habe ich leider nicht mehr organisieren können, da wir wg. Unfall auf A5 erst in der Nacht losgefahren sind. Die Kurzvideos habe ich gebrannt und werfe sie mal bei Dir ein...


----------



## fez (28. März 2004)

Antwort auf Tächls Palast:


----------



## Wooly (28. März 2004)

... Da gibts bestimmt auch titanierte Marzerozzi-Schrauben für extrem Tripletüdeling .. ich sach nur, Homeschraubing is killin´ Porno Fahradlädle ...


----------



## Don Stefano (29. März 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ... Umbau des hinteren "Bremsenrotors" auf gigantische 200 mm ...
> ... neue "Hinterdämpfungsqualität" ...


Wo soll das nur hin führen?
'Meiner ist aber länger!' kann ich nur beim Gabelfederweg sagen. Wann machen wir einen Vergleich IRL? ich habe nächstes WE sturmfreie Bude kann also Samstag und Sonntag von morgens bis abends nur biken bis zum Umfallen.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------

